# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  The Peter Phillips Collection.

## Buglethree

I am not really a collector of keys and locks but I inherited an interest from my late father who was a locksmith and safe engineer, together with some of his tools and equipement and key samples etc.

Yesterday, as a member of the local brass band, I attended the Navestock Flower Festival which is held anually at St Thomas the Apostle Church near Ongar in Essex.    I was reminded of the first time that I visited this event some 30 years ago when it was much larger and more prestigous.  On that occaision I was privaleged to see a most interesting collection of locks and keys which I, and my wife, have never forgotten.

The collection was the life-time work and accumulation of Mr Peter Phillips, who although an elderly man, was present and taking a great interest in the proceedings as several of his younger assistants showed and demonstrated the vast collection of exhibits.    These included Roman padlocks, reproductions of Egyptian and very early locks, giant Victorian presentation keys as well as antique locksmiths tools and lock-picks etc.  

Many of the items had been beautfully repaired and restored by  Mr Phillips as evidenced by the many photographs and I remember being very impressed with his fine welding and metal manipulation skills.  When I became involved with motor restoration several years later I became even more impressed with the high level of craftsmanship that I had seen that day!

As I remember, Mr Phillips was a stocky man well into his seventies, used a stick, but still retained an intense and energetic persona,....I remember that the only time he spoke or interrupted the demonstrations was to respond with great irritation to a flippant remark by one of the audience.

So, for the last 30 years or so I have often wondered; who was Mr Phillips, why did he bring his incredible collection to a flower festival in the middle of Essex and what eventually happened to his lifetimes work and passion??

----------

